# CDI Problems??



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

I have an older McCulloch chainsaw I had running great, until one day I had no spark. Took the coil off, and it jumped towards the flywheel, and locked on (magnetism). Took it off, cleaned it, and put it back on. No spark. Checked the plug in another machine, and it fires. How can I test the CDI to see if it's good?? Is there a set gap between the flywheel and CDI?? I have it set @ .010 right now. thanks for any info!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gap sounds right. Get a gap type spark checker to check for spark.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

You Can Only Test The Cdi Coil If You Have A Coil Tester That Will Test Cdi , Tci Coils You Have To Simulate The Magnetic Impolse From The Flywheel It Is Usaly The Trigger In The Coil That Quits So As Hankster Said Get A Spark Tester If You Have A Spark All Is Good If Not Eather Replace The Coil Or Get It Checked At A Shop With The Equipment To Test It I Use A Merc O Tronic Model 79 Coil Tester For This See Photo


----------



## dezertryno (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks guys, I'll just get another one


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Where can a person buy a Merc O Tronic model 79. I can't seem to find anything on the internet. Thanks


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Where can a person buy a Merc O Tronic model 79. I can't seem to find anything on the internet. Thanks


they have stoped making them now i had to import my one from the usa to the uk you can but other coil testers sic80 sic 2000, imrie 3000 but the 
merc-o-tronic model 79 is the quickest and best i have found

hope this helps

bill


----------

